# Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Dez. 2008)

Hi,

hab mir gestern ne Sandisk Ultraspeed II mit 16 GB gekauft, im Internet ist überall die Karte mit der kleinen 4 als Klasse abgebildet (was ja auch bei 15 Mbit/s richtig ist), nun gestern auf meiner gekauften war ne kleine 2. Der Verkäufer konnte sich das nicht erklären, hatte dies auf allen seiner Sandisk US II 16 GB Karten.

Die Klasse 2 sagt ja eigentlich eine Geschwindigkeit up to 5 Mbit/s aus

seht euch am besten mal die Bilder der karte an, komisch ist auch, dass auf der Sandisk Website diese ebenso falsch abgedruckt ist 

http://sandisk.de/Products/Item(239...Disk_Ultra_II_SDHC_8GBHochleistungskarte.aspx

versteht das einer ? :crazy

hab mir dann gestern abend doch lieber ne Panasonic 8 GB mit Klasse 6 zum viel günstigeren Preis als die 16GB bei Saturn geholt - reicht auch aus.

Ich denke von der Qualität + Leistung liegen SanDisk und Panasonic gleich - oder ?

die 16er geb ich heute orginalverpackt zurück und kauf mir erst ne größer wenn die preise weiter unten sind


----------



## Dr.J (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

Hallo Ralf,

das scheint noch eine alte SDHC zu sein. Die neue SDHC sollte so aussehen:







Quelle: wikio.com

Hier auf dem kleinen Vorschaubild ist auch eine 4 drauf:

http://sandisk.de/Products/Catalog(1051)-SanDisk_Ultra_II_SD_und_SDHCKarten.aspx

Schätze mal, die haben vergessen das Bild auszutauschen.


----------



## chromis (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

Ich kenn mich nur mit CF-Karten aus. 
Ist aber trotzdem komisch, die SDHC-Card UltraII mit 8GB kostet über 200Euro, die 16GB gibt's schon um die 40Euro  



> kauf mir erst ne größer wenn die preise weiter unten sind


machst Du 'ne Weltreise? Da gehn ja tausende von Fotos drauf :shock


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*



chromis schrieb:


> machst Du 'ne Weltreise? Da gehn ja tausende von Fotos drauf :shock



die größe brauch ich, da ich auch gern neben den Fotos sehr viel HD Videos mit meiner neuen Cam drehen mag wenns sich anbietet, und da geht schon ganz schön viel speicher bei drauf

ja, ist schon komisch das die da nix auf der website aktualisieren

na ja wie gesagt, die 8 GB reicht auch erstmal - allerdings hab ich noch keine erfahrung gemacht wie lange ich nen video drehen kann bis z.B. 5 GB voll sind, ich muss erst mal testen

hier kann sicher der mitch was berichten


----------



## Redlisch (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

Hallo,

wichtig ist doch vor allem die Schreibgeschwindigkeit der Karte, ich habe mir die San Disc SDHC Karte 8GB Extreme III Klasse 6 geholt mit min. 20MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Schnelle, wie die Extreme III edition mit 30MB/s, sind ziemlicher Unfug ... so schnell kann keine Kamera schreiben ...

Axel


----------



## Joachim (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

@Axel
Denk ich auch. 

@Ralf
Panasonic ist zwar wohl der Erfinder der SD-Karten (oder?  ) aber im Regelfall sollte ne schnelle (class 6) Sandisk die bessere Wahl sein. Sandisk gibt doch auch lange Garantie drauf ...

Aber sach mal - HD Video mit der FZ28 ?  geht das ?


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

hallo,




> TECHNISCHE DATEN: DMC-FZ28
> 
> Videoformat: QuickTime Motion JPEG
> Auflösung Video 4:3 (Pixel): max. 640x480 (30 B/s)
> ...



ja mit der fz28 kann man video machen, sogar zoomen und mit ton 
die aufnahmezeit hängt aber von der kartengröße ab.
mehr info im handbuch auf seite 109 + 209

ich verwende eine Transcend SDCard 4GB Ultra 133X karte


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

Hiho,
ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut wie lange man aufnehmen kann mit einer 8GB Karte mit der FZ50.

QVGA 30fps 16:9 = 20m40s
QVGA 30fps 4:3 =1h11m33s
VGA 30fps 4:3 24m05s

Ich frage mich wie der Unterschied von über einer Stunde und 20 Minuten nur durch das Seitenverhältniss zustande kommt.
Wenn die angezeiten Daten stimmen, so wird bei HD Video wohl nach 10m schluss sein.

Mich wundert ja das die Fz50 nur Bewegtbilder bis 848*480 Pixel kann...



> allerdings hab ich noch keine erfahrung gemacht wie lange ich nen video drehen kann bis z.B. 5 GB voll sind, ich muss erst mal testen



Zeit dein Cam nicht an wie lange man aufnehmen kann ?

Axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

Moin,

@ Joachim, bei der Panasonic Karte gibts auch 10 Jahre Garantie, ich finde sogar das system der plastik kartenablegeverpackung noch besser als wie bei sandisk

@ Axel, hab mit die 8 GB Gold gekauft, die hat ebenfalls Klasse 6 mit 20 Mbit´s Schreibgeschw., im moment hab ich nach feierabend ziemlich viel stress und bin noch nicht zum videotesten gekommen, aber ich denke schon das die cam die restminuten anzeigt


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

Moin Ralf,

ich hab ja auch welche von Panasonic  - aber die schnellste (SDHC) hab ich mir anhand der technischen Daten und des Preises dann doch woanders gekauft.

Ne schnelle Karte ist sooo ganz unwichtig nicht, wenn man auf die versprochenen Bilder/sec. (Serienbild) zB. kommen will, die einem der Hersteller versprochen hat. 

Ansonsten: mach mal nen Testfilmchen - mich würde die Qualität dann doch interessieren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

gern Joachim, am wochende werd ich mal ein testfilmchen drehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Nenngeschwindigkeit: Class 2 auf Sandisk SDHC 16GB ?*

so, hab gestern mal die Videofunktion in HD Auflösung getestet, ich würds ja gern hier reinstellen - weis leider nicht wie ich das hochladen kann. auf youtube wollt ichs nicht hochladen - ist ja nur für uns hier gedacht ...

der Dateityp ist: IrfanView MOV File und die Größe des kurzen Filmchens ist 120 MB (126.087.530 Bytes)

habt ihr da eine empfehlung wie ich diese datei komprimieren kann um sie für euch hier darzustellen ?

bin am Monatg wieder online :cu

PS: die cam zeigt natürlich die verbleibenden minuten + sekunden an (bei meiner 8 GB Karte auf der schon 50 fotos 10MP drauf sind hatte ich eine Anzeige von 9 Min bei HD auflösung. die belichtungen lassen sich wärend der HD aufnahme einstellen - es fehlt halt nur ne ausleuchtelampe an der cam - das mikro nimmt nur sehr leise auf - hab aber auch erstmal nur mit den grundeinstellungen versucht ...


----------

